# Post up pics of red cars



## Brazo

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/showthread.php?p=153355#post153355

One for all you reds


----------



## Dave KG

Following on from a major detail of Menzerna IP, FPII, FTG and FMJ this car is then given a top up wax of Chemical Guys/Detailing World Wet Wet Wet Wax. Certainly did what it said on the bottle, lovely wet looking shine... Durability was poor though, car got Megs #26 within a couple of weeks to boost protection. But a lovely finish.


----------



## Dave KG

BMW 318iS. Defect correction with Menzerna Intensive Polish and Final Polish II, then topped off with Meguiars #7 and #26. Simple, old-school products here that are very under-rated IMHO - one of the best combos I've seen on solid red, and good durability too.


----------



## Dave KG

Astra Satin Red Metallic again, this time with Meguiars #7 followed by Meguiars #26. IMHO, this finish matches that of the Chemical Guys WWW wax above, yet lasted considerably longer and it currently on this car owing to its lovely finish and good durability.


----------



## Rags

only pic I have at the moment but this was after washing, claying, washing and then drying- no product at all....

Not bad..


----------



## Jace

MX-5

SSR2.5 / SSR1 / Harley wax


----------



## Rich @ PB

Menz IP > Menz FPII > CK RMG > CK CMW = Depth, richness and wetness!


----------



## Rich @ PB

Werkstatt Prime Carnauba > Werkstatt Carnauba Jett = Hot and wet!


----------



## extreme-detail

mine with some zymol


----------



## S-X-I

Full detail finished with Megs #7, Wolfgang Deep Gloss Sealant topped with Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax


----------



## S-X-I

Farecla Hand Glaze toped with some TurtleWax Wax it Wet


----------



## Ben H

mates C2 topped with FMJ and Nattys Blue


----------



## Clark @ PB

Most Recent Products used on my car:

- Blackfire Finishing Polish

- Jeffs Werkstatt Carnuba Prime

- Blackfire Gloss Enhancing Polish

- Nattys Blue

- Menz FMJ


----------



## Clark @ PB

-Megs #7 show car glaze

-Megs #16

-Wiped down with OCW


----------



## TUBS

#83 > #80 > eeze glaze > xxx


----------



## Paulm31

heres some
zymol autowash
SRP - by hand
#7
WWW wax


----------



## bigsyd

*little red riding hood rides again*

the wifes car, 2 bucket wash with cg www wax





































gets the winter wax this weekend,:doublesho Collinite 476s will put some pics up as i have done my van and it looked the best it ever has


----------



## Detail My Ride

SSR2 and SSR2.5, Megs DC2, DW WWW Wax 














































Gaz


----------



## tompinney

My coop. Nightfire red comes up so well 
FPII, #7, #21, DW WWW Wax


































And then my Mum's firefrost red rover 75
SFX2, #7, #21, #16


----------



## robertdon777

Elbow Grease and a bit of AG SRP


----------



## Rich

SSR 2.5, Opt Polish, VM, M-seal


----------



## pimpslap

Megs 3 - Step


----------



## Alex24

This is my previous car. The photos were taken in the spring.




























It always came up fairly well, but I couldn't get another red car - showed every mark.

Alex.


----------



## matt_mph

Same astra satin red as Daves post at the start. Used #83 #80 then tech wax


----------



## bnicholson

AutoGlym SRP followed by EGP


----------



## CleanYourCar

Fiat Coupe 20vt -

Sonus SFX-2 & SFX-2, Clearkote Red Moose Machine Glaze and Chemical Guys Butter Wet Wax


----------



## CleanYourCar

Hyundai Coupe-

Chemical Guys Factory Seal


----------



## CleanYourCar

Vauxhall Calibra -

Menzerna Intensive Polish, Menzerna Final Finish PO85RD, Sonus Paintwork Cleanser and Swissol Saphir

Before:










After:


----------



## markhinton

AG SRP followed up by AG UDS, topped with Turtle Wax (red tin) then finally Jeff's Jett Carnauba:


----------



## Stampy

Sonus paintwork cleanser, Chemical guys M-Seal x2, CG XXX Hardcore paste wax x2.


----------



## markie

*Canyon red golf*

Heres a quick one of my golf.


----------



## rahrah

ohhh looking nice


----------



## Ian D

My Leon, and Louisa's 325ti

Autoglym SRP
Autoglym EGP
DW wet wet wet wax


----------



## Dibctr

My CTR:thumb:


----------



## craig172

heres a few of mine. cg wash and wax, m seal and xxx wax


----------



## Paul-T

My Leon. AG Shampoo, AG SRP, Megs Wax (just one coat).


----------



## doofy1985




----------



## darren_rallye




----------



## chris_20

doofy1985 said:


>


lovely car that mate


----------



## typefern

Lovely modifications and sweet paint finish.

Love cars when there modified, but still clean lines and just work.

Top bombing :thumb: 

John


----------



## Derek Mc

In shade
http://www.the7seriesregister.co.uk/forums/index.php?act=Attach&type=post&id=2605
In sunlight










My Canyon red 97 750i. The paint on this car as David G will verify looked like it had been washed with a scouring pad all its days. Only now is the shine coming back.
I have used Chemical Guys products exclusively this time, and have to say am very pleased with the hand finish results. No PC or rotary's have been able to get near it yet.

Any opinions would be welcome


----------



## Paul-T

Beautiful car Derek, can't help but go weak for this big Beemers....


----------



## Alex L

Meguiars #7 Show Car Glaze, topped with Meguiars #16 Mirror glaze wax


----------



## Clark @ PB

- Blackfire Finishing Polish by Rotary

- Jeffs Werkstatt Carnuba Prime by PC

- Jeffs Werkstatt Carnuba Jett by hand x 2


----------



## markhinton

SRP, turtle wax top coat sealer:


----------



## Ali

Mines not a patch on any of these...


----------



## Avanti




----------



## detailersdomain

a few more red audi pics, sportec usa's 2.0T avant, done for H20 a VW/Audi show in the US.


----------



## Carsten Herrmann

Aristoclass Polymer Sealant + 2 coats of Aristoclass Premium Carnauba Wax:


----------



## yin

Carlack 68+ p21s


----------



## Fat Audi 80

Tornado Red 16v Golf, previously had the Megs 3 step on it, now with AG EGP for the winter... 

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## Z06-Goose

Awesome pics!
Werkstatt's products really shine on red. I will be getting some of that for sure.
Here are a couple of pics of my 2002 Corvette Z06
My process was simple, done by hand. I started with Meguiar's Gold Class Car Shampoo, followed by Meguiar's Clear Coat Scrub, and finally topped with RejeX Paint Sealant.


----------



## leeshez

Amazing


----------



## AJO

Autoglym SRP followed by EGP.. same with the wheels..


----------



## ChrisH

Zaino Z5 and Z2 pro.


----------



## Coxy914

A couple of my Shamal


----------



## adm

most recent detail;


----------



## Muddy

Clearkote Vanilla Moose wax, Clearkote Red moose machine glaze, P21s wax.
Topped up with Megs speed detailer.


----------



## Mprice3024

Stunning Impreza


----------



## Scud

The misses type r


----------



## VTSKris

Nothing compared to some on here but im new to the detailing scene.




























Kris


----------



## Prism Detailing

Some more new pics, looks better and can see the tints better.


















































Had a bit of clean today, Thought i would add the pic of the comparison with the kind of redish peugeot.


----------



## Kriminal

Just realised, I haven't stuck mine on the Red Car listings, so just to stick a stamp in the book  :


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin

quality of pics are poor


----------



## Kriminal

primrose mobile valeting said:


> quality of pics are poor


Who needs quality pictures, when you have a motor of THAT calibre  :thumb:


----------



## bpsmith

Or even 2 of them!


----------



## Stepho

First post, so thought I would add picture of my S3.




























Hope they do it justice........:newbie:


----------



## mba

VTSKris im not a fan of Saxos but i do like that one and the finish looks so wet  :thumb:


----------



## VTSKris

mba said:


> VTSKris im not a fan of Saxos but i do like that one and the finish looks so wet  :thumb:


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## leeshez

Wow amazing .


----------



## Blueworm

My 1995 Escort Si - couldn't ever get it ultra clean no matter what I did! :wall:

View attachment 1077


----------



## Beeste

Looks great from here :thumb:


----------



## RICH2508




----------



## mouthyman




----------



## Pistol Pete

My 182 Trophy, Cleaned with Megs, Autoglym, and topped off with some P21's


----------



## hammy7387

Washed then waxed using autoglym then used turtle wax "ice"


----------



## cinquepunto

beginning... will get a thorough going over one day soon...


----------



## edda

Here's my car washed with megs and quick detailed with sonus acrylic. About four weeks ago i polished it with klasse AIO and Klasse sealant, since then used the sonus QD in between washes.
I have bought 50/50 wax and i was thinking about applying megs#7 before hand.
There are very slight scratches in parts of the bodywork, so I'm thinking about PC with the menz PO 166 FF.
What do you think. I am going to supply some images when i find out how to do it.


----------



## Coxy914

A couple more take the other evening after 15 hours of polishing/waxing!
Nearly back to concours again now! Just the engine bay to do!


----------



## Dave KG

Ford Escort Cosworth, prepped with Menzerna Final Finish (PO106FF) the Zymol HD Cleanse followed by Zymol Concours Wax on this car:


----------



## Paul_W

My Leon. Was detailed a few months ago. Took these pics after a quick wash at the weekend.


----------



## FALCONGTHO

My own personal Ford Falcon GT which gets hazed by exhaust fumes every time I drive her hard.A thorough buff with Systems 1 yellow pad,followed by finishing black pad and finalised with Pinnacle Ivory wax and if Im psyched Poorboys EX-P sealant so the smoke can be removed in double time

I'll put up some more thorough shots soon trendsetters.


----------



## Dibctr

My CTR after a quick polish with SRP and 2 coats of nattys blue


----------



## the_prophet

this is only pic i've got of mine, and its off my phone but i'm jealous of everyones clean cars and wanna join in :wave: Used Megs Steps 1&2 a few weeks bk topped with NXT Gen Wax and then AG Extra Gloss. Not toooooo bad for a first attempt.


----------



## Cheetah

First post here on Detailing World. :wave: 
This is UPP / Souveran.


----------



## Danny

first attempt with the pc :buffer:


----------



## Tiptronic

*Corrida Red Skoda Octavia 2*

This is my parents Skoda Octavia 2. I washed it using 2 bucket method with AG BSC. Polished with AG SRP, then topped off with a coat of EGP. Trim and tyres are Back to Black, windows are AG CGP.

Nothing like the standard of you guys, but still shiny.

Apologies for photos, taken on my mobile.


----------



## AndyH

Mini Cooper S - Chili Red

Washed, clayed, ClearKote Vanilla Moose Glaze, ClearKote Red Moose Machine Glaze, Poorboys EX sealant finished with Collinite No. 915 Marque D'Elegance.


----------



## AGVMini

Still very new here and getting more into proper detailling:buffer:

Here's my dad's 2006 Lexus IS220d, recently done with AG Body shampoo, Megs Clay kit, AG SRP and Megs Gold Class Wax


----------



## Coxy914

I can add a few more to this thread now!!!

Alpina B9 E24 635!


















B3 Audi 90 Quattro


----------



## Butters

After 3 coats of vic concours looking good 














































Overcast now but in the sun it looks stuning


----------



## gazjones

dads triumph gt6








my ibiza fr 20vt


----------



## bigsi

i do like that old tr7 very nice that is.


----------



## MichaelG

My old Escort Cosworth


----------



## chr15barn3s

These pictures where taken after the first good clean the car had the weekend after I bought it. Everything was done by hand.

I used chemical guys maxi suds, and dried with a Pakshak towel. Then clayed using the Meguiars kit. After that I used chemical guys Jetseal 109 on the car and wheels. I didnt have time to get a coat or two of polish on before hand.


----------



## Bulla2000

Audi 80 B4, washed with Megs softwash gel, claed, dried with guzzler, 2x Megs #80 with white LC-Pad and Rotex125, Megs #7, NXT, 2x Megs #16


----------



## S1BBO

here are some pics of my FOCUS ST2.

used the 2 bucket method to wash
then used car-lack68
& then it had 2 coats of vic concour's wax.


----------



## -=Stella Artois

Here's mine. I Think its red enough 






















































































































:lol:


----------



## Grizzle

ohhhh i love that civic.....the wheels are tasty buggers!!


----------



## 190Evoluzione

Auto Glym, no machines involved.
Car lives on the street, i yearn for a garage!


----------



## 190Evoluzione

Some beading patterns after yesterday's little session with AG SRP...


----------



## the_prophet

thats looking fantastic. do like the old mercs, jst got somethign about them.

good work


----------



## Justtourin1

:newbie: 
Just made my first post in the 'introductions' section so i thought i post a picture of my car. Not the best of pictures but its a start.


----------



## wd40

Nice car mate love those 3 series tourings !!:thumb:


----------



## Justtourin1

Cheers, so do i ~ its my 4th one in a row


----------



## Clark @ PB

Couple of mine since it was recently detailed:





































-85RD with the Rotary
- HD Cleanse
- Vintage


----------



## wd40

My god clark that is soooo shiny :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB

wd40 said:


> My god clark that is soooo shiny :thumb:


Its currently downstairs in the garage with its 3rd coat of Vintage curing :thumb:


----------



## wd40

Clark said:


> Its currently downstairs in the garage with its 3rd coat of Vintage curing :thumb:


Nice one, Can`t wait to see the pics of that then :doublesho :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB

i'll wait for a sunny day, so probably next summer :lol:


----------



## wd40

Clark said:


> i'll wait for a sunny day, so probably next summer :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Johnny Sniper

My 1275 Mini before this weekends correction.

Will post more soon.










This was around a year ago.


----------



## speed

SRP and megs wax


----------



## DPN




----------



## speed

^^^ nice, they been took in the same location? some lucky person owns both?


----------



## DPN

speed said:


> ^^^ nice, they been took in the same location? some lucky person owns both?


I have just added another.


----------



## wd40

I love the pic of the 360 challenge stradale (one with the stripe!).

I would so love one of those !!
Was voted the car with the best exhaust note ever !!!!!:devil: :devil: :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB

wd40 said:


> I love the pic of the 360 challenge stradale (one with the stripe!).
> 
> I would so love one of those !!
> Was voted the car with the best exhaust note ever !!!!!:devil: :devil: :thumb:


There's a black Stradale in the Aberdeen area, i've seen it a good few times now :thumb:


----------



## wd40

Clark said:


> There's a black Stradale in the Aberdeen area, i've seen it a good few times now :thumb:


Would love to hear it aswell !!!!!!!  
They really do sound :devil: :devil: :devil:


----------



## Katana

*Citreon AX 1.0i Debut*

Not as nice as most of the red cars on this thread, but my car after recently bringing it back from pink.
Used SRP, WMF and topped with 476s.


----------



## Cupra_Daz

Just finished and I'm slightly warm you could say!

Washed with Pooboys slick n suds 
AG SRP
Clearkote Red moose machine glaze
Cleakote Carnuba Moose Wax


----------



## richie.guy

Menz 3.01
SRP
Victoria Concours










:thumb:


----------



## wd40

love the shine that a red car gives off !!!!,, Nice job :thumb:


----------



## impster

Quick one here - 2 weeks after a clay, srp, and some harly wax - still beading like a trooper!!



















Another coat will go on as soon as we get a nice day!


----------



## NORTHERNER

Pictures like these make me glad I have a red car!! Now to get it properly detailed!!


----------



## Coxy914

OOooooh, someone say *red*!!!


----------



## schrickvr6

SRP followed by EX-P and Natty blue.


----------



## Blueberry

*The Red Devil*

This was my first proper attempt at some detailing or valeting - whatever you want to call it!

Had the day off work today so I went to Halfords and bought a few items for cleaning the car. Still need quite a few more items so the car will look better once I have these too. Decided that I am going to treat myself to some expensive wax ie ***** (due to VXRMarc and his detailing of the red Astra VX-which was superb!) and some Supa Snow Foam.

Some before shots.





































Here is an account of my routine. Yesterday I treated my leather seats with some Wilko's leather wipes and cleaned the mats using a wire brush as they were not too bad. Used household Pledge to clean the dashboard. I've always used this on my dash and does a good job and smells good too. (Today I bought some ***** leather cleaner so I will use that next time).

Firstly I power washed the car down to loosen the dirt and grime etc. Then using the two bucket system I washed the car down using ***** autowash. (No sheepskin mitts yet so had to make do with some super soft wash cloths which I ensured were thoroughly rinsed out and free from grit in between rinses).

This was then rinsed off with the power washer and dried with a chamois leather and final buff with a microfibre cloth.

Picture of a reflection after shampooing only









Meanwhile I sprayed the alloy wheels with Simoniz alloy wheel cleaner and left it for 2 minutes before pressure washing off.

Windows were cleaned using Maguiars NXT. The first time I have used this and found it to remove flies and tree sap with ease.

Looked at the Maguiars clay pack when I was Halfords but was not sure if I could use it?

Question -can I clay the car when it has been treated with Diamondbrite?

Next I waxed the car using some Turtle wax Ultra shine. I bought this a few weeks ago before I had discovered this forum and had not used it, so I thought I would give it a go. Applied using a damp Maguiars soft foam applicator pad and applied evenly to the car. This was then buffed off with a dry, clean soft Mags applicator pad.

Finally I was going to use some Simoniz tyre shine but unfortunately the spray mechanism had broken so I could not get any out. I used it about 4 weeks ago and it did give a good long lasting shine which had only really disappeared this week.

I was really pleased with the finished results but do need a few more items to really make the car look its best. I hope you like the results of my first attempt but I still have much to learn.

Here are some after pictures.
Thanks for looking.

Hope you like.





































*
Reflection shots*




























http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x164/Tiggy69/93648223.jpg[/IMG

[IMG]http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x164/Tiggy69/dfa547a0.jpg


----------



## base-1

Just a quick one from a few weeks ago, Megs #21 sealant then CG/DW Wet Wet Wet Wax


----------



## DPN

JewelUltra Diamondbrite at its very best...........:thumb:



















Dave


----------



## Blueberry

DPN said:


> JewelUltra Diamondbrite at its very best...........:thumb:
> 
> Dave


I would agree.

Had it put on my new red convertable and it looks superb - just like yours


----------



## mr_spanners

Here's mine - taken in a muddy field at the Thoresby Park Japanese Performance Show this past weekend. Sadly the rain didn't ease but I still managed a few shots!



















Used : ***** Japon (tried Harly Wax first but not happy with results - seems to suit metallics better!)

~Phil.


----------



## Mav2006




----------



## bidderman1969

thought i may as well add mine.....
washed, dried, clayed, and the 3 step Megs (paint cleaner, Polish, Carnuba wax)































































not the best in the world, but it is my first attempt! 

oh, and i havent dont the bumpers, windows or side skirts yet :wall:


----------



## zainodude

1995 Ferrari 355 Spider 

















2003 575M Ferrari Maranello

















2003 SRT-10 Viper


----------



## lord melch

Will dig out more..  :wave:


----------



## Padtwo

*Red Subaru Spec C*

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=42480

Mmmmmm......... not so shiny!! Will post up a pic of the "improved" bonnet later. Still quite swirly, but this is the before pic, see references in the thread!









Now with a week of dust on it, the same bit of the bonnet (just a different angle, trying to get the sun in!). Not perfect, but much improved IMHO.


----------



## lord melch

Here you go




























Carlack NSC/ Klasse AIO followed by Carlack LLs/Klasse SG. Plus 2 coats of Petes 53 - Thanks Tony www.cherishedcarcare.com


----------



## lord melch

Zanodude,

What (is) wax etc on the Viper - very nice..


----------



## mouthyman

Mav2006, your audi is lookinv very nice, what wax did you use?


----------



## Gunn79

Here is my 2000 (W) DC2 Teg. I used Megs Step 1 & 2, followed by Meg's No. 26 Hi Tech Yellow Paste wax, all done by hand.


----------



## Supreme Detailing

Megs always seems to bring out the best


----------



## Ambrez

very mint


----------



## mouthyman

very glossy


----------



## Ebonic

my astra and a mates 944


----------



## CupraRcleanR

My Cupra R


----------



## Juke 360

*My car*

Full paint correction and finished with Royale. I have more pics if anyone is interested.


----------



## Lee gsi

Red looks great when its REALLY red, Some great looking cars


----------



## CupraRcleanR

Juke 360 said:


> Full paint correction and finished with Royale. I have more pics if anyone is interested.


That would be great it looks superb


----------



## Phil1971

*luverly red*

Here's my mini with upteen layers or Victoria Red Concourse Wax !!!


----------



## CupraRcleanR

love that mini superb!


----------



## aJay

My mum's BMW 318i.


----------



## Yeungster

These red cars are absolutely stunning. Hoping to get my red 306 rallye back to it's former glory after it's been sitting in the garage for a year or so.

Red cars just look amazing when well looked after. Well done all of you


----------



## Rew

A few of mine.


----------



## Supreme Detailing

Thats looking good


----------



## MR2Owner

*My 1997 Mr2 Revision 4*

I'm new to all this so concentrated on paintwork alone today leaving all rubber, tyres etc until next weekend.
I always keep her nice but for a soon to be 11 year old car the P.C and Menz have taken it to a new level.


































































Thank you for looking.


----------



## jonny_g

*my clio*

just a quick pick of my clio which id clayed and polished. sorry bout pic, had to resize


----------



## NineK

woo hoo

more excuses to whore pics

here ya go













































































































Hope thats up to scratch for you


----------



## jonny_g

how did you manage to post the large pics?

i couldnt attach good pics cos the file size was 2 big??


----------



## NineK

host them with photobucket dude

then copy the code with the


Code:


[img] **** [/img]

into your post


----------



## MR2Owner

NineK said:


> woo hoo
> 
> more excuses to whore pics
> 
> here ya go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope thats up to scratch for you


Owwwe Im in love with the Teg !!


----------



## NineK

buy it dude!!!


----------



## lord melch

Nice pics


----------



## jonny_g

my clio dynamique with 182 wheels and colourcoded


----------



## geert dr

BMW compact 1995 original paint! Completely done by hand using Meguiars clay,DC paint cleaner,DC polish,NXTwax (2 coats)


----------



## edl blade

one ov mine


----------



## dazzo

*Alfa 156 gta 3.2*


----------



## edl blade

one ov my old saf cosworths


----------



## Padtwo

Had the UDM out and done the scoob with some glasur. One week and one wash later, two coats.









































































Sorry about the quality of the pics, best I could do


----------



## Guest




----------



## PugIain

^ That 5 series is ace! I want one,and I love the 156 too.
Quick question though,didnt think M3's had drums?


----------



## Guest

thanks

thats not a m3 it a compact


----------



## PugIain

Says m on the back


----------



## Guest

anyone can put a m badge on the back

trust me it not a m3


----------



## PugIain

Ha didnt think so,barry strikes again!
It's not just the guys round here that do it then,must be an international conspiracy.


----------



## geert dr

I wish that red compact was an M3 THEN I WOULD BE DRIVIN IT instead of my son!!!!


----------



## A20 LEE

Burgundy pearl, found this pic on the web and thought


----------



## Car Key

Found here: http://www.yarisclubuk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1983


----------



## HJW

More pics found here


----------



## JCG

Another red one :thumb:


----------



## JCG




----------



## Alex_225

Here's a couple of my past red cars.

My second car -










and my dead runabout -


----------



## h9scw

Some of GMs finest paint...not
Corsa, before








Corsa after Menz IP, FP2, Finishing touch and a coat of nattys








Vectra Sri, lovingly washed with fairy liquid for years








after Menz IP, FP, FTG and FMJ








My current toy with a few coats of zym0l concours


----------



## JayCupra

My old Corsa


----------



## Kev_mk3

my old sport - before i found detailing world mind!

AG SRP - that was it!!


----------



## Cupra_Daz

Washed and dried
Clayed with ***** Klay and Khlem lube
Washed and dried
RMG
CMW


----------



## swordjo

Cupra_Daz said:


> Washed and dried
> Clayed with ***** Klay and Khlem lube
> Washed and dried
> RMG
> CMW


Looks as if there should be some seedy porn action going on in those pics with the soft focus lol :lol:


----------



## Cupra_Daz

Camera lens was slightly greasy to say the least, have just given it a wipe down. Will try again later lol


----------



## Cupra_Daz

Hopefully a bit more justice with the new pics!


----------



## Carsten Herrmann

Just a couple of quick shots...


----------



## 1996a6v6

Here is a pic of my baby  carnival red


----------



## waxy

Here is one of my late father's MK3 Escort Ghia


----------



## Andy325

Couple of my former cars. had a thing for red for a while.


----------



## simon_punto

*Colorado red focus TDCi*


----------



## ikon66

gone but not forgotton 

on its way


----------



## gatecrasher3

Auto Balm deluxe red!


----------



## Pole Position

Dave KG said:


> Ford Escort Cosworth, prepped with Menzerna Final Finish (PO106FF) the ***** HD Cleanse followed by ***** Concours Wax on this car:


:argie::argie: looks awsome, stunning, amazing.................


----------



## Pole Position

*http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll13/JonLeonFr/101_0233.jpg*










































was getting late so pic quality not the best


----------



## 360modena

IP + 106FF + DG bonding Agent + DG #111 :thumb:


----------



## Marcus_RS4




----------



## jpmcc

My car, after Menz 3.02 and FF, followed by Megs7# Show Car Glaze and 4 Coats of Coli 476s :thumb:


























Will post some new pics when the 18" alloys go on this weekend


----------



## edition_25

its all i have left of her...this great pic...when she looked her best


----------



## Dan Clark

Both topped with raceglaze '55'


----------



## The Cueball

just freshly washed:


----------



## DaveysFR

My 07 Leon FR TDI

[








[








[








[








[









:car:


----------



## Arun

My old ST. Finished with Natty's Red


----------



## Eliot Ness

My 1940 Chevy Coupe










This was after a fresh detail with two coats of Poorboy's EX-P.


----------



## ELBOW GREASE

*pinnacle wax from the udm kit*

here are some photos of a red ford suv. one before and the only 2 good afters. im not that great a photography.


----------



## ikon66

new car now arrived


----------



## R31Heaven

Products used Menz FF, PB E-XP, 2 x Colli 915 and topped with CG BWW


----------



## Kenny6

Megs treatment and elbow greece.:thumb:


----------



## karl_liverpool

6 hours to get it to this on a j reg lol








3 for this t reg


----------



## MickCTR

My S, not yet fully detailed, just clayed and Collied for the bad weather!










A mates Leon FR after a days hard detailing finished with Vic Concours IIRC!


----------



## leeumh

Kenny6 said:


> Megs treatment and elbow greece.:thumb:


Looks very nice does that.  What products did you use?

A before/ after of mine a couple of weekends ago...


----------



## GPS

I think this pic shows off the colour red quite well. Wish it looked like this at the min :wall:


----------



## JohnWoods41

*997 Gen 2*

Various shots...some beading from Paul Dalton crystal rock..

needs some correction in places


----------



## JohnWoods41

ikon66 said:


> new car now arrived


nice car....


----------



## bricktop20




----------



## dps1973

My 10 year old coupe.


----------



## SURFERROSA

*Oxidised Corsa.*

2 days compounding and refining. Collinite 476 as protection.

*Before* (obviously!):








*After* (obviously!):

















*2008 Supercharged Lotus Exige*

2-days Intensive polish then refined. 2 coats of Zaino Z2 as protection.

Just back from dealer, having gone through one of their wash routines:

















*General afters:
*







































































*Modded Corsa *(was once black)

Almost 3 days of clearcoat work. Compounding and refining to work the clearcoat into a state of maximum gloss. Re-sprayer had left the clearcoat very dull.

Before:

















After:


























1992 Escort RS Cosworth

2-day Intensive poilish then refined. ***** Carbon as protection.

Before:








During:








After:












































JR:thumb:


----------



## predator

My 1989 Series 2 Escort RS Turbo










Cheers,
Dave


----------



## pringle_addict

*2002 Volvo V40 1.8S*


----------



## Jim W




----------



## k6gixer

My old Golf (apologies for pic quality , scanned pic)

















She did end up with big bumper kit with VR6 chin spoiler , and twin upswept Scorpion zorst

140k on clock when this was taken :thumb:


----------



## s2kpaul




----------



## VIPER

predator said:


> My 1989 Series 2 Escort RS Turbo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


Looks beautiful that, Dave :argie: Nice one! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## tonz




----------



## jas_racing

My 1999 Fiat Coupe 20V Turbo Plus:










Same car with it's predecessor (a 1999 Fiat Coupe 20V Turbo!):


----------



## mikecc

Kind Regards,
Mike.


----------



## naked_brummell

Heres a few of mine:




























And here's a friends punto (by hand!)


----------



## Zero Defects




----------



## TCD




----------



## ANDY GTR

a couple of the wifes car


----------



## Rowan83

predator said:


> My 1989 Series 2 Escort RS Turbo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


That looks incredible, what did you use mate?


----------



## steve from wath

*my coupe*

heres my red too pennarth worth
hope to get it better in summer:driver:


----------



## FALCONGTHO

A couple of a customers 1971 Falcon GT Replica..second shot is me and my guys with best standard paint award first time out.It was my first serious showcar.Now we are well known in our industry as muscle car fanatics.

By xafalcon351

By xafalcon351

The color is Brambles Red..stripes are painted on...they should be stickers..


----------



## Smarties




----------



## Rowan83

Smarties said:


>


WOW!! :argie:

Very impressive mate :thumb:


----------



## BIG Matt

My 1998 Vectra GSi (build number 12):





































Been very impressed with Dodo's Orange Crush on the Vectra. AG's SRP also does a good job.


----------



## Dazzy130/VXR

Now that is a sweet looking motor :thumb:

Pic of my old VXR


----------



## G51 NAV

1989 MG Maestro Turbo #502




























Bonnet just detailed, Meg's #83 on a rotary + NXT2:


----------



## BIG Matt

Maestro Turbo, there's something you don't see everyday. That's a very nice example


----------



## My2Cents

*993 carrera s*

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=1412640&postcount=1


----------



## Jesse74

2 for me 

F430



















Scuderia 16M


----------



## JonF

A4 B8 in Brilliant red treated to Zaino Z2 pro







Suzuki Grand Vitara in bright red treated to Zaino Z2 pro


----------



## Christian6984

Pre-DW days (AG SRP to prevent the fading esp the bonnet and roof)


----------



## AnGarrek

*Persia Mica Vectra GSi*

OK, it looks purple, but the log book says red.

Machine polished using Megs #80, a coat of SRP, and a coat of EGP, soon to be topped off with a few coats of Victoria Concours.





































And the customary reflection shot


----------



## BIG Matt

As on VVOC mate, stunning colour for a Vec GSi


----------



## Scotty Pro

Here is a couple of my car, Megs & Colly after a quick wash this morning









Not the best pics (crappy camera) but you get the idea.


----------



## CADDY.D

My 2007 Caddy with two coats of raceglaze 55.


----------



## edl blade

some ov a lotus that i did


----------



## Gandi

My Red ST


----------



## edl blade

escort cosworth


----------



## dps1973

Very nice oohhhhh i miss mine :thumb:


----------



## froggy36

My astra coupe.


----------



## Avanti

Monday evening called for a quick sprint

AS Caranuba Gold










then Sonax VXR










and


----------



## mattsbmw

I will be joining the red car club on saturday


----------



## Elliott19864

Just polished, no LSP. DIY respray too 



















Will get more on the weekend with LSP and all the new mods


----------



## T4_ANNI




----------



## louimichel

Coxy914 said:


> A couple of my Shamal


wonderful i love the Maserati Shamal :thumb:
lucky guy


----------



## craigy123

and a few of a mini i detailed


----------



## Renmure

3 red ones together


----------



## rtjc

My Red '2


----------



## Bristle Hound

Does this count?


----------



## billybob9351

*just for fun*

ford transit


----------



## Guest

*ford focus st*

colorado focus st i detailed:thumb:










































:buffer::thumb:


----------



## K1CERB

*So many nice cars*

This thread is such a joy! I just need the snow to clear so I can get back out there & work on my cars:








I was off having a Bacon Butty when a chap snapped this!








We won best in show in this field

The Beemer identification plate says its Red!


----------



## G51 NAV

Pics of my two red MG Maestro Turbos, as requested by Dipesh:

G51 NAV, our 'show car', which has only covered 30,000 miles. It is build-number 502 of 505:




























I keep it obsessively original, other than the tyres which thanks to Michelin are NLA. It now wears GSD3s instead, which tbh are light years ahead of the the MXVs it came with as standard.

This is our latest aquisition, #396. It is not as standard as #502 and tbh I have bought it intentionally as a bit of a play-thing to mod and upgrade:



















Next step is to drop it I think. Passengers get vertigo


----------



## buff not enuf

Did this Corvette for a show and he took 2nd best Chevy of show.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Celica steve

Won "Best Retro" at Santa Pod.


----------



## Guest




----------



## gatecrasher3

imolasport said:


>


Cars look good but that location is amazing :argie:


----------



## Baran35

Hi every one from Turkey  My 1999 Laguna RXT after some detailing :buffer:


----------



## 16vgrale

loving those beemers, especially the e36, some pics of my old red cars


----------



## pogo6636

thought I would post this one up before it gets sold.


















(Why can I never get the bodywork to look as good as the plastic?)


----------



## herbie147

Here's my Fiesta, just sold it last week though...


----------



## 16vgrale

i wouldnt of sold that xr2 mate, looks brand new, how much did u get for it? looks similar to mine my old 1 lmao


----------



## herbie147

16vgrale said:


> i wouldnt of sold that xr2 mate, looks brand new, how much did u get for it? looks similar to mine my old 1 lmao


Same price I bought it for, almost £3000 :thumb:
I loved it, but had nowhere to store for winter. My garage is used for my Impreza


----------



## big ben

that blue bmw is too nice


----------



## Gus82

My previous fez with the carlack and collinite kit, and my new one with cleakote products.


----------



## Britishhawk

Terrible picture, sorry.


----------



## neilireland

First bit of light for the car in two years.:car:


----------



## mouthyman




----------



## CliveP

Mouthyman, looks great, what is your Mazda wearing? (Prep, wax, etc?)...

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## mouthyman

CliveP said:


> Mouthyman, looks great, what is your Mazda wearing? (Prep, wax, etc?)...
> 
> Regards,
> Clive.


Thanks Clive,
the car was machined with Megs speed glaze and Lime Prime before being given 2 coats of my new favourite Valentines Road and Track.

it will be re machine and waxed this monday as I have the week off as the wheels are being repainted (gives me an excuse to detail it :lolso hopefully ill have some newer pics next week


----------



## herbie147

Very nice RX8


----------



## pedy

2 of my old cars










was clean when i left!!!!


















the dent on the back was a result of vandalism.... nearly cried the day i discovered it.


----------



## outcastjack

I cant belive i havn't posted already, She is in a shoddy state at the minute and really needs a decent detail. These are from a while ago.


----------



## Dean123




----------



## philworrall

My pride and joy.

P

View attachment 14145


----------



## Chrisjk

Only the drivers side corrected, to about 50% so needs alot of work still. Wearing SRP, EGP and Dodo orange crush.


----------



## luke2402

My toyota yaris:


----------



## Guest




----------



## outcastjack

imolasport said:


>


what an awsome shot!


----------



## Mr Sploodge

Since it is *RED*


----------



## Guest




----------



## johnsastra16v

ok, heres my old girl...


----------



## cavyredtop

*my red cav redtop*

















sitting on momos now sold 

























the car is only done by hand inc polishing 
i could go on and on and on :lol:
cheers scott:detailer:


----------



## Guest

cavyredtop said:


> sitting on momos now sold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the car is only done by hand inc polishing
> i could go on and on and on :lol:
> cheers scott:detailer:


Nice!!!

I had both a flame red astra gsi and cavvy last year,stunning cars!

I actually had a flame red corsa with a redtop/cavvy/astra/vectra all lined up on the drive :lol: 8.0 64valves of pure redtops


----------



## cortinajim

When not in the Cortina this is what i drive


----------



## cavyredtop

cortinajim said:


> When not in the Cortina this is what i drive


why didnt ford do an st saloon i will never know


----------



## cortinajim

Since i bought this saloon they have stopped building them and there is no saloon when the next model comes out next year
I like it as i have never seen another face lift saloon


----------



## cavyredtop

does look nice ive only seen a few fl saloons must be quite rare in this shape love the cortina as well my dad had afew but i remember his 2.3 ghia most of all in brown lol love the late 70's early 80's cars he also had loads of granadas as well mk1 and 2's


----------



## Shanukes

some cars/bike ive polished....


----------



## Blechdosenbill

A bit of Red ;-)





































I love it :car:


----------



## Dmac1969

My Old Mitsubishi Lancer GTI (pic taken summer 1998)









...and my current car , Mk V Golf GTI.


----------



## Jeimuzu

The door was ajar, it's not a crummy paint job.


----------



## Dean123

here is a latest pic, taken after a coat of vics concourse


----------



## Guest

after a quick wash before putting it in for the winter, no wax or anything applied


----------



## zatzy.com

car i did couple of weeks back, photos are not good, and facebook squashed them










:car:


----------



## raitkens83

Crappy wheels before refurb.


----------



## mundo

M3 lovely machine........i want one


----------



## monkeyboy24

here is the second detail i have done of a red corsa :buffer::thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=135835


----------



## Poopdeck




----------



## MikeyW




----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Ford Mondeo


----------



## Klasu81




----------



## clean & gleam

Heres a couple ive cleaned this summer
Ferrari 360
























1972 triumph stag
















Joe


----------



## JBirchy

Here's some of mine, waxed with Dodo Orange Crush


----------



## bug.mania

My old mk2 golf


----------



## Orca

My 'Red October' ...


----------



## tartanhaggis

You just cant beat a red car.Once i know how to put pics up I will get it on the site.. 
1980 Red Ford fiesta supersport :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Cyberdog

Here is a few pictures of my Fiat 500 1.2 Sport. Replacing it with a 500 Abarth this summer hopefully. Still love it to bits after almost 2 years.




























And one under it's Classic 500 car cover 










Cyberdog


----------



## seat




----------



## Orca

http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/swd_2011/DSCF4958.jpg









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/swd_2011/DSCF4978.jpg

... a couple down the sides from low angles:









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/swd_2011/DSCF4962.jpg









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/swd_2011/DSCF4981.jpg

... and one over the roof:









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/swd_2011/DSCF495.jpg


----------



## UberCool1

Menz IP3.02 > Menz FP85RD > IPA > CK RMG > DODO SN > DODO Red Mist = Deep & wet!


----------



## meraredgti

my 99' spec Nissan Almera GTi


















































































david


----------



## RichardC

Here are some of my Cooper D


----------



## meraredgti




----------



## micky46964

heres one of my mk1 fez








Thanks Michael


----------



## adolfitovr6

here is mi love


----------



## Bowler

*My Flame red Qashqai*

When buying used must admit red would not have been my first choice but with the power of the polish loving the colour
[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]
After Clay bar Machine buffed with Maguires 80 then Maguires 21 sealant followed by Dodo orange


----------



## Posambique

This is mine after 3 layers of Zaino Z-2.
I think it does need carnauba to make it a bit darker and warmer...



















EDIT: These are the original 15" Phone Dial wheels. In summer it's equipped with 17" CupIII -replica wheels.


----------



## carswaps




----------



## SAL73R

micky46964 said:


> heres one of my mk1 fez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Michael


Any more pictures of this?


----------



## Paulo

My old GTV from 1998....

When I bought it:










When I sold it....


----------



## RSAsh

a mates Escort RS Turbo after a bufty session lol


----------



## EliotG




----------



## danthes4man




----------



## Sintox

Seat Altea FR















I hope the like.:devil:


----------



## redspudder

:argie:


----------



## willkp

Eliot Ness said:


> My 1940 Chevy Coupe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was after a fresh detail with two coats of Poorboy's EX-P.


this car just takes my breath away


----------



## badman1972

Straight after application of Zymol Glasur although poor lighting ( and photographer LOL)


----------



## Sintox

willkp said:


> this car just takes my breath away


70 years behind him neither more nor less, this excellent! this poor old man.


----------



## blink182

My barchetta


----------



## Kotsos

After Wolfs treatment.


----------



## Baran35

My new 12'' Tornado Red Golf 6 TDI;


----------



## Waxing Lyrical

some nice shiny motors here, I find Red cars are the hardest to get a nice shiny finish on they never look as good as other colours.


----------



## MrRVW

sof2.jpg by M1RVW, on Flickr


----------



## MrRVW

Stingray by M1RVW, on Flickr


----------



## Mike k

My last car..









and my other last car, sold both to buy my current


----------



## alfajim




----------



## willie the wax

Ford Focus Before & After


----------



## moono16v

My beast....


----------



## Scrogz

Selling up soon but here ya go..



















And the beading:


----------



## umi000

With Blackfire Wet Diamond:


























And beading:


----------



## willie the wax

a few more ... BIG & small


----------



## matmak81

Scrogz said:


> Selling up soon but here ya go..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the beading:


What is the car wearing? It looks awesome


----------



## Scrogz

matmak81 said:


> What is the car wearing? It looks awesome


3 lightly applied coats of poorboys nattys white paste wax. Although prior to that it had been machine polished and decontaminated.. Hehe!

Thanks buddy!


----------



## JJ_

MrRVW said:


> Stingray by M1RVW, on Flickr


That is a photo and a half!


----------



## slim_boy_fat

willie the wax said:


> a few more ... BIG & small


Loved your previous post with the Fiesta pics - some turn-around!!! :thumb:

If the GT-3 is yours, you must have had a GREAT harvest.......:wave:


----------



## conrad222




----------



## willie the wax

quote=slim_boy_fat;3240535]Loved your previous post with the Fiesta pics - some turn-around!!! :thumb:

If the GT-3 is yours, you must have had a GREAT harvest.......:wave:[/quote]

Sadly the GT3 is not mine -- or the combine harvester LOL

Customers cars.. Yes the Ford did look good. Didnt realise I had so many 'red ones' in my jobs done folder.
:detailer:


----------



## Lupostef

Not the best of Pictures but a mates S3 i did a few weeks back.



















http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=245007&highlight=enhancement


----------



## lobotomy

My old LCR:




























My Ibiza Daily Driver:


----------



## JamesR1

-








-








-









My ST Brought up to scratch on G220 sonus pads and Menz polish. Glazed with clearkote vanilla, Sealed with Opti seal, Waxed Dodo hard candy. Trim AG vinal, Tyres Trim Glitz.


----------



## KEV BUX

my leon fr 170. 2007


DSC_0005 (2) by KEV BUX, on Flickr


DSC_0001 (2) by KEV BUX, on Flickr


DSC_0011 by KEV BUX, on Flickr


----------



## phatlupo




----------



## umi000

Recent shot:


----------



## Dmac1969

phatlupo said:


>


Is that Harewood House? VW Festival?


----------



## phatlupo

Dmac1969 said:


> Is that Harewood House? VW Festival?


it is mate 2011


----------



## Smallville

Here are mine


----------



## bidderman1969

hell, why not........


----------



## Smallville

bidderman1969 said:


> hell, why not........


I very much like that :thumb:


----------



## Dmac1969

bidderman1969 said:


> hell, why not........


Wow! I havent seen one of those for years! Nice one....


----------



## bidderman1969

oh i loved that car


----------



## downesy

My 2003 JDM Evo VIII - its shiny, though it has a few swirl marks. Looking forward to some much needed time off over xmas so I can perfect it :buffer:


----------



## Sintox

And a little closer


----------



## Blechdosenbill

:wave:


----------



## Ben1413

My Saab 9-3 running stage 5 approx 320bhp, quaife LSD and 6 pot calipers:










Ben


----------



## Willows-dad

Can't believe I haven't seen this thread before.
My a3 v6 when the weather was better, and with the summer wheels on.


----------



## rf860

willows - is that tornado red? I've got that on my golf and it comes up a treat with a good polish and wax!


----------



## Orca

Sweet SLAB, Ben!


----------



## Willows-dad

rf860 said:


> willows - is that tornado red? I've got that on my golf and it comes up a treat with a good polish and wax!


Audi misano red. Not sure how different they are. It's got a slight orange metallic in direct sun.


----------



## rf860

Willows-dad said:


> Audi misano red. Not sure how different they are. It's got a slight orange metallic in direct sun.


Nah sounds different. Mines is a flat red, but really glossy.


----------



## Mindis




----------



## bazves




----------



## Trophy#185

From last weekend


DSC02794 by KeithRoberts185, on Flickr


----------



## absolute




----------



## Briggsy124




----------



## danycrook

my corsa


----------



## Robbur29

IMG_9377 by --Rob--, on Flickr

IMG_9373 by --Rob--, on Flickr


----------



## sevenfourate




----------



## ianrobbo1

does this count!!


----------



## Sintox

PolishAngel Red Opal







The road never ends, you like driving?


----------



## Ashley6

This is the only one I have thats recent


----------



## G105ALY

A friend of mines old MK5 GTI that I detailed a few years back:


----------



## Raga

My old Honda and the mr2


----------



## PerryGunn




----------



## EcosseGP

A friends Audi A3 S line I did recently ..


----------



## steve from wath




----------



## Danny_Leeds




----------



## spikeyl17




----------



## Smallville

One Alfa, 



Two Alfa,


----------



## MA3RC

My first car:


----------



## TOMMY_RS

Here's mine, not to shabby I don't think for 14 years old


----------



## fogulrs

My 16 year old escort


----------



## Raga

Cleaned my mr2 and the t sport the other day ... Ones red wish the other one was red !


----------



## Charge Chris

Here are a couple! A friends Suzuki and my old Golf!


----------



## Mike_NSX

my beauty


----------



## Freddie

My little beauty









sent from fraggle rock


----------



## orangeross

my Much missed Type R


----------



## minibbb

My little red Jimny


----------



## Norbreck21a

The wife's current Polo


Polo by Sootchucker, on Flickr


----------



## Wozza86




----------



## rob_vrs

My octavia


----------



## Raga

Lovely Octavia rob!


----------



## spon

*My Cerbie*

Cerb at a Brands track day


----------



## Puntoboy

My Volvo V60 that I've had for about a year now.


----------



## Bristle Hound

Not the usual DW exotica, but hey ...

The wife's new Ford Ka Zetec. :thumb:


----------



## Cédric

My old R32 DSG (was stolen 2 years ago).


----------



## Spyke

My TypeS


----------



## Spyke

Oooops, thats a little large...


----------



## Samh92

My st


----------



## Saint Steve

Untitled by Saint steve, on Flickr


Untitled by Saint steve, on Flickr


DMR detail 002 by Saint steve, on Flickr

click to enlarge.. 
:thumb:


----------



## TopSport+

that golf:argie::thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28

My DS3:


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Mike_NSX said:


> my beauty


That is THE best car I have seen on this forum; absolutely, stunningly beautiful. What a shine.


----------



## MX5 Speedy

1996 Mk1 MX5


----------



## ChrisST

My rather tired looking ebay Jag in Carnival red..










Starting to look a bit better..


----------



## mjw1999

Ordered this in white, but changed my mind at the last second and got it in Red. 
So glad i did!!!!





[URL=http://s847.photobucket.com/user/mjw1999/media/file.jpg.html]


----------



## Natalie

My old (now my Mum's) Puma




OH's Edition 30


----------



## _mike_




----------



## Wozza86

already posted 2 pages back. Lol


----------



## K600RYS




----------



## D.Taylor R26




----------



## morson90

My Colorado Red Zetec S


----------



## Sintox

PolishAngel Cosmic 9H


----------



## Pearson90

_mike_ said:


>


You still got the 207? I have one myself the 175 thp version, was just wondering where did you get your front grill badge from?


----------



## JBirchy

My new one...







:thumb:


----------



## Pearson90

Love that golf mate, bet it goes a fair bit..


----------



## polac5397

URL=http://s1288.photobucket.com/user/polac5397/media/SAM_0291_zpsd0589bab.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## linuxmanju

Fiat GP, excuse the puny mobile pic.


----------



## Mini devil

Redy orange depending on the light!


----------



## Sintox

After 2 hands of PolisAngel cosmic.


----------



## Mike_S




----------



## MA3RC

Mine after a wash, tried autosmart duet for the first time. Well happy:


----------



## matt-rudd




----------



## Danman




----------



## A&J

My ex Seat in summer 2014





and in March 2015 when it was sold - polished with AF Tripple + 2coats of Fk1000p


----------



## matt-rudd

Danman said:


>


Come on Dan, it's your turn to apply for top 16!


----------



## veneeringman

My recently sold RS3 in Misano Red......


----------



## ghosty01




----------



## MRF32

My Melbourne red 4 coupe


----------



## Cookies

My old 406 which I miss terribly. before I was into detailing.


----------



## Woody95

My 118D


----------



## Alfa male

Heres my Jaguar XE in Italian Racing Red...


----------



## civic gaz




----------



## ibiza55

civic gaz said:


>


That looks like one very special Bravo?


----------



## civic gaz

ibiza55 said:


> That looks like one very special Bravo?


Thanks, its pretty much bog standard apart from exhaust, air filter and remap to 180bhp, not a lot compared to most on here but for a 1.4 though


----------



## jenks

Here's my wife's after a coat of CarPro CQUK '14


----------



## ibiza55

jenks said:


> Here's my wife's after a coat of CarPro CQUK '14


Same Fiesta as my mrs, a very rewarding colour when clean, and its non metallic for a change.


----------



## Jordi

My VXRacing


----------



## Slammedorion

A pic of my old Mk1 Golf driver



And a couple of other Orions I've built/ owned


----------



## Daston




----------



## matt-rudd




----------



## digimac

My race red Fiesta Zetec S Ecoboost. Just had it a month after my Daytona grey Audi A6. Nice to be back in a red car, its been a while. Just washed in between bad weather, not even dried 

Will be properly detailed when I get a decent day!


----------



## rob267

My cupra r.


----------



## CSully94

Lots of noise was made on exit


----------



## Warwick1984

My recently sold civic type r


----------



## Southy1978

My new car, Mercedes A180 AMG line in Jupiter red

IMG_2089 by Darren Santoro, on Flickr

IMG_2088 by Darren Santoro, on Flickr


----------



## ibiza55

A vast improvement by Merc on the last A class, a nice red too, lovely jubbly matey,


----------



## broady

My new red car Cayman in carmine red


----------



## chris.t

broady said:


> My new red car Cayman in carmine red


I really like these and red suits it very much


----------



## ibiza55

Wow, got to be everyone's dream car on here, lovely jubbly matey.


----------



## BerkerCELIK

My new baby lion... Loving it !


----------



## andystevens

One of my Red cars.................


----------



## ibiza55

S-X-I said:


> Full detail finished with Megs #7, Wolfgang Deep Gloss Sealant topped with Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax


A very nice Corsa


----------



## edl blade




----------



## chongo

1965 GTO I look after


----------



## Patch234




----------



## Hazbobsnr

Here is mine


----------



## ibiza55

chongo said:


> 1965 GTO I look after


Your one very lucky person, love it.


----------



## Dazarooni




----------



## ziggys101




----------



## mechrepairs

iPhone photo.



Carl


----------



## Puntoboy

My new one.


----------



## Hazbobsnr

*Here is mine.*


----------



## ibiza55

Hazbobsnr said:


>


Lovely jubbly rapid motor.


----------



## ziggys101

Puntoboy said:


> My new one.


Thats a great colour what is it?


----------



## Puntoboy

Italian Racing Red.


----------



## digimac

Very nice Jag


----------



## digimac




----------



## HarveyTT

The work horse after a well deserved detail


----------



## Mulder




----------



## Leooo

My old Ep3!!


----------



## Eddmeister




----------



## LloydyST

Here's my St3 in race red with the rado grey alloys..


----------



## ibiza55

Lloydy_Zs1600 said:


> Here's my St3 in race red with the rado grey alloys..


Very moody, still an epic motor though.


----------



## Webba

My Misano Red RS5


----------



## Sambcfc




----------



## Southy1978

Untitled by Darren Santoro, on Flickr

Untitled by Darren Santoro, on Flickr


----------



## Raymond Lin




----------



## ActionTracked




----------



## ibiza55

ibiza55 said:


> Very moody, still an epic motor though.


The updated model you have looks so much smoother, the older version looked very, lets add bits on to a focus.


----------



## Fiesta2012

My 2015 Polo GTi. Wearing Autoglym HD Wax. Will machine polish out a few dealer swirls when I have some spare time


----------



## Garybooth

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## AaronB




----------



## Christian6984

Decontaminated, Polished and Waxed with 476s now the weathers improving, going strong with 133k miles on the clock


----------



## wd40

Collected it today and well chuffed with it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Rob

Very nice I like that.:thumb:


----------



## wd40

66Rob said:


> Very nice I like that.:thumb:


Thanks mate well chuffed with it and I'll be getting better pics once I've gave it my full detail :thumb:


----------



## Lowlife

Red cars are fun. Nanolex Si3d on a red F-car


----------



## jamhot77

3 stage machine polished with rupes, dodo juice supernatural and Zaino 6 gloss enhancer. Collinite 845 on wheels and dodo metal of honour on exhausts


----------



## Mowbs

Here's mine after a light machine polish with Megs 205 and a doze of Collinite 476S


----------



## Mulder

A5 In Shiraz Red, after application of M&K Pure and M&K Molsheim Marque Wax



Ford Kuga In Metallic Ruby Red with M&K Homme Wax


----------



## Garybooth

Here is mine after todays wax- before the rain came. BMW 435d Xdrive


----------



## Joely P




----------



## Squadrone Rosso

My S4 Spider. Only done 199 miles in a rolling 12 months










My latest addition. Seicento Abarth










Both need a proper going over.


----------



## MA3RC

Here's mine after a once over with Autoglym SRP and one coat of Vics Concours Red:


----------



## nick_mcuk

No LSP on this as of yet as I only finished correcting it last night!


----------



## Puntoboy

Looks great


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Hadn't seen this thread before, here's mine from the weekenf


----------



## Zetec-al

Love the Melbourne red 3 series


----------



## almeek91




----------



## SunnyBoi




----------



## bidderman1969

just came across this from years back, mates BMW that went to the scrapper not long after
































































wasn't the best, but it was one of my first ones i did


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

Looking good 



















Keep 'em clean, don't threat 'em mean is my philosophy


----------



## a5kcl

I like the shine that I am managing to get on this now.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

a5kcl said:


> I like the shine that I am managing to get on this now.


Never seen a red one, love it!


----------



## Robby112




----------



## fennellm

Lime prime lite topped with Vics Concours


----------



## dchapman88




----------



## chongo

fennellm said:


> Lime prime lite topped with Vics Concours


That is stunning mate:argie: a proper car and in the right colour combo :thumb:

You have to stick more photos up please.


----------



## fennellm

chongo said:


> That is stunning mate:argie: a proper car and in the right colour combo :thumb:
> 
> You have to stick more photos up please.


Thanks 
Couple of more pics


----------



## czm

Puntoboy said:


> My new one.


So wet looking, what did you use on this???


----------



## Puntoboy

czm said:


> So wet looking, what did you use on this???


That was Waxstock 2015 and I believe it was just CarPro Reload and Hydro2.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blacky010_10

*My new Audi s5*

Following a 3 stage Blackfire protection (GEP, AFPP, Midnight Sun)


----------



## LloydyST




----------



## angel1449




----------



## chongo

My mates GTO
Love the reflection of the pick up truck in it


----------



## monkeybuffer

Mine after a decent clean a short while ago..


----------



## baxlin

My fleet, the JZR, showing some patina, also known as rust, and my Volvo C70, taken at the Volvo 90th birthday celebration at Rockingham. You may recognise the driver.....


----------



## baz999

Mine cleaned with a Mitchell & King spa, pure and rosso as a wax
















[/URL]


----------



## great gonzo

My mates VX 250.



Gonz.


----------



## monkeybuffer

Made a couple of subtle changes to my car last week. I think it's improved.


----------



## slimjim

Young lads brand new ST , I'm looking forward to getting this one gleaming. Red is so satisfying to work with.


----------



## 66Rob




----------



## Wilco




----------



## Jester.

New Jag after a good detail


----------



## andy665

View attachment 52547


----------



## makelja

My A3 last summer after I put Soft99 Kiwami onto it.
And in the last pic, last week after the first snow. With the winter tires on.


----------



## DC240S




----------



## VOYAGERXP

My Washed & Waxed Renault Megane 1.5 dCi Dynamique S Nav


----------



## galamaa

[ what lsp did you use this red audi. Looks super good and red. QUOTE=DC240S;5397561]2G1A0480 retouched by DC Creative Design, on Flickr
DSC_0005 by DC Creative Design, on Flickr
DSC_0001 by DC Creative Design, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## galamaa

[Paint looks extreme wet. Whst lsp did you use?QUOTE=dchapman88;5294172]
















[/QUOTE]


----------



## dchapman88

galamaa said:


> [Paint looks extreme wet. Whst lsp did you use?QUOTE=dchapman88;5294172]


[/QUOTE]It was a very very long time ago 
I'm pretty sure I only used CG BlackLight but not 100%


----------



## marc-l

In a perfect parking space


----------



## BTS

My old GT86.









Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88

BTS said:


> My old GT86.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


Beauty!


----------



## Ruthless




----------



## makelja

Mine yesterday after a 5hr session of washing, polishing and waxing.


----------



## Fentum

My 156 GTA by Lake Mergozzo, North Italy last month:










It is still on the Soft 99 Fusso Dark I applied in the autumn, with a couple of spritzes of Carplan No1 Super Gloss over the winter.

Peter


----------



## Christian6984




----------



## stevie211

IMG_0162 by steven dickson, on Flickr
Inkedpolo1_LI by steven dickson, on Flickr


----------



## Makalu

Goodbye RS4, you were awesome 

Hello 991, you have some big boots to fill...


----------



## Kenan

My red car









Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DC240S

galamaa said:


> [ what lsp did you use this red audi. Looks super good and red. QUOTE=DC240S;5397561]


[/QUOTE]

I think at that time it was Soft99 Fusso Coat over Chemical Guys - EZ Glaze with Acrylic Shine.


----------



## Chris Donaldson

After a 3 day detail, sitting with the bonnet popped waiting for the trickle charger for its winter hibernation.


----------



## tomstephens89

A full winter prep for my brother's Suzuki Swift Sport this weekend. Took the two of us about 2.5hrs. Should say that the wheels are totally shot, paint coming off etc, they are due a refurb.

1. Snow Foam Pre Wash Bilt Hamber snow Foam
2. Rinse
3. DeGreaser pre wash 10%bilt Hamber SurfexHD
4. Rinse
5. Contact Wash with Bilt Hamber Autowash shampoo, 2 bucket method
6. Rinse
7. Iron Fall Out remover on bottom half of car, Bilt Hamber Korrosol
8. Rinse
9. Clay bar whole car Bilt Hamber medium clay with water as lubricant
10. Rinse
11. Dry
13. Hand polish with Bilt Hamber Cleanser Polish
14. Buff off polish by hand
15. Paste Wax with Bilt Hamber Double Speed Wax.
16. Buff off wax by hand

Very impressed by the BH stuff.


----------



## Joely P




----------



## vRS_SK

Mine Octavia vRS 2018 protected with AMMO NYC products

Reflex as a base, sealed with Skin and topped with Creme.

After wash dried with Hydrate
























Sent from my iPhone via TapaTalk


----------



## matty.13

Tac systems moonlight topped with carpro elixir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ted11




----------



## makelja

Washed mine a week ago. Topped with P&S Bead maker.




























Last weekend I put Ceramic coating for the summer wheels. Those were refurbished because of tire shop mangling one of them last summer.

BBS CH028


----------



## jdquinn

Any excuse

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunnyBoi




----------



## rob267

jdquinn said:


> Any excuse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks stunning. What engine is it?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R

The wife's juke


----------



## jdquinn

rob267 said:


> That looks stunning. What engine is it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Thanks, it's the E350 CDI Blueefficiency 230bhp 3.0 diesel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ginjez

Viewed the forum for many years without ever posting so thought it about time to share a pic. Here is my Golf club collection in order of preference. Love the Tornado red but other colours are available.


----------



## makelja




----------



## ijaen

Been away from forums for a long time, these image hosts are garbage! What is everyone using these days that won't make the pics look from 2002?


----------



## boost monster

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclonetog




----------



## 66Rob




----------



## 66Rob




----------



## Cookies

One I took of my wife's this morning, out through the sunroom door.


----------



## Toolslinger

Fiesta st performance pack panoramic roof


----------

